

Ask HN: check out my micro app - pygments syntax highlighter via HTTP - trevorturk
http://pygments.appspot.com/

======
trevorturk
This is an unofficial API for the Pygments syntax highlighting library,
version 1.2. It's designed to provide syntax highlighting for web applications
that don't have Python installed. I made it so that I can use the Pygments
Python library from <http://heroku.com>, which is Ruby-only.

I saw something similar on HN a few days ago
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=821526>), but it didn't have an API. So,
I made this one, which is _just_ an API :)

Feel free to use it for your projects. I also open sourced the code
(<http://github.com/trevorturk/pygments>), so you can fork, improve, host your
own, etc.

Enjoy!

------
jgrahamc
You might like to make a simple form where I could paste some code and select
the language from a drop down.

~~~
trevorturk
Yeah, that's not a bad idea, but I don't need it myself. If you want, please
go ahead and fork the code on github and send me a pull request, though.

<http://github.com/trevorturk/pygments>

